# moorbeet



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2005)

hallo!

wenn mein finanzminister es genehmigt bau ich zu meinem 55m³ teich gleich noch ein 16m² moorbeet 

waechst da eigentlich auch __ heidekraut?


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Laolamia,

das kommt ganz darauf an was Du unter __ Heidekraut verstehst. Der deutsche Name wird nämlich für einige Pflanzen verwendet, die durchaus unterschiedliche Ansprüche haben. 

Die typische Friedhofspflanze heisst Calluna vulgaris und ist keine Feuchtbodenpflanze, außerdem ist sie in vielen Regionen Deutschlands nicht winterhart. Bei uns erfriert sie regelmäßig im Januar und im Frühling reißen die Leute dann die erfrorenen gelben Stöcke wieder aus den Gräbern raus. Offensichtlich hat sich das selbst bei den Gartencentern rumgesprochen, denn inzwischen bekommt man die Pflanzen in allen möglichen Farben bunt besprüht zu kaufen. Die Farbe ist wetterfest, daher sieht man es der Pflanze nicht mehr an wenn sie abgestorben ist.

Auch verschiedene Erica-Gattungen werden Heidekraut genannt, aber bis auf eine Ausnahme wünschen diese Pflanzen einen trockenen Standort. Die Ausnahme ist Erica tetralix, die mit feuchtem  (nicht nassem!) Boden zurecht kommt. Es ist eine Pflanze die im atlantischen Klima zuhause ist und im Binnenland oft erfriert.

Manchmal wird auch die Krähenbeere (Empetrum nigrum) und die __ Rosmarinheide (Andromeda polifolia) Heidekraut genannt. Beide wachsen in feuchtem, sauren Boden und wären für Dein Moorbeet gut geeignet.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2005)

aha, danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Marco,

16 m² - ist ja sehr ordentlich. Wirklich 16 m² ?? Hast Du schon mit der Umsetzung begonnen oder befindet sich das Teil noch in Planung ? Ich bin derzeit auch dabei, habe aber eine Zwangspause eingelegt, weil der Rasen eingesät werden musste (um später im Jahr nicht zu verdorren).

Ich rechne bei meinen ca. 10 m² mit Kosten für Pflanzen von etwa 500 Eur. Plus Folie, plus Technik, plus Brücke. Bei wem gedenkst Du Deine Pflanzen zu kaufen ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

Dein Moorbeet wird eine sehr schöne Anlage, man kann es sich schon gut mit der Bepflanzung vorstellen. 
Dass es bei Dir auch einen Rasen geben wird, darum beneide ich Dich, denn auf Paros gibt es nirgendwo Rasenflächen.  Im Sommer ist die ganze Insel braun, sofern nicht künstlich bewässert wird. Mußt du Deinen Rasen im Sommer ständig bewässern?
Ich bin zur Zeit wieder in Östereich um Teichpflanzen zu besorgen, aber ich freue mich schon auf meine Rückkehr nach Paros in 10 Tagen, nachdem es  hier bei uns  in Osttirol   gestern noch einmal geschneit hat. Das war ein richtiger Schock für mich, obwohl es heuer auch auf Paros bis vor einer Woche ungewöhnlich kühl war.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

hallo!

also mein moorbeet ist noch in planung.
am 1. mai (tag der arbeit) wird erstmal die 120m² teichfolie verlegt 

ich hatte eientlich auch vor meine teich und moorbeet nebeneinander zu bauen und durch eine bruecke zu verbinden.

wo hast du deine bruecke her?

also mein moorbeeet soll hauptsaechlich aus kostengruenden langsam wachsen 

meine oma sammels schon jeden tag maulwurfshaufen aus moorbeeterde ein und lagert sie zwischen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

Hallo laolamia,

die Brücke ist noch das geringste Broblem: Gibt es in zwei Spannweiten vom holländischen Hersteller _hillhout _und sollte in Deutschland in vielen Gartencentern beschaffbar sein. Meine Brücke ist schon zwei Jahre alt und wurde jetzt zum Moorbeet "verpflanzt" (als Weg zum Pool hat sie nie jemand benutzt, weil sie zu steil ist - lieber haben sich die Leute von den __ Wespen in die Fusssohlen stechen lassen...). Es gehört noch ein (einseitiges Geländer dazu, das ich allerdings nicht montiert habe.

Sag' mal, verstehe ich Dich richtig ? _Erde _ins Moorbeet ?? Normalerweise hat Erde nun so gar nichts im Moorbeet zu suchen, sondern der Boden wird mit umgedrehten, oben mehrfach durchbohrten Eimern etc. bedeckt und dann alles mit reinem, ungedüngten Weisstorf aufgefüllt. Keinerlei Dünger, im Regelfall keinerlei Kalk oder kalkhaltiges Wasser und keinerlei Erde. Jedenfalls dann, wenn auf Moore spezialisierte Pflanzen (wie Karnivoren) hinein sollen. Als Wasser nehme ich nährstoff- und kalkarmes Teichwasser (ich wohne in Südfrankreich, da ist Regenwasser im Sommer mehr als knapp). Dafür bringe ich umgedrehte 80-Liter-Mülltonnen ein, ich Deutschland solltest Du mit erheblich kleineren Gefässen und einer Tiefe von 50 - 60 cm hinkommen.

Ein Moorbeet soll lt. Erich Maier ("Das Moorbeet im eigenen Garten" - lesenswert !) nicht direkt mit dem Teich verbunden sein.

Jedenfalls, wenn Du echte Moorbeetpflanzen und Begleitpflanzen einsetzen willst, darf die anfängliche Bepflanzung nicht zu dünn sein: Moose und verschiedene Wildkräuter werden die Fläche sonst sehr schnell belegen und geben sie kaum mehr frei. Das mit dem langsamen Heranwachsen funktioniert nicht so ohne weiteres. Vor allem solltest Du Dir darüber klar werden, was man unter Moorbeetpflanzen versteht: Wenn da z.B. manchmal __ Azaleen genannt werden, so sind die nicht unbedingt richtig für ein Moorbeet, so, wie wir uns das vorstellen, geeignet: Sie vertragen keine Staunässe. Wenn nun Bedingungen geschaffen werden, in denen sich Azaleen wohlfühlen, überleben da wiederum keine "echten" Moorbeetpflanzen.

Sollte ich mit meinen Ratschlägen nicht völlig daneben liegen und Dir irgendwo etwas Neues gesagt haben, solltest Du Dich beraten lassen - Werner hat da z.B. erhebliche Erfahrung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

frohes Shopping wünsche ich    ! Ja, im Sommer muss ich künstlich bewässern (wird aber fast in jedem Jahr über einige Wochen verboten und mit Hubschraubern kontrolliert). Habe über weite Strecken eine Sprinkleranlage verlegt. Wie gesagt: Bei Verboten wird der Rasen immer noch braun...

Teich und Pool fülle ich aber auf und giesse auch meine Bäume und Hecken: Das kann man mit Infrarotkameras nicht kontrollieren. Ich halte die Verbote für ziemlich albern, weil Agrarbetriebe, Golfplätze etc. ausgenommen sind (z.B. auch die Reinigung städtischer Fahrzeuge) und dort hemmungslos Wasser vergeudet wird. So wie ich halten es 96,97 % aller Franzosen. Von den verbleibenden 3,03 % ist nur ein Drittel "brav", der Rest wässert auch seinen Rasen und kümmert sich einen feuchten Kehricht um die Helis     . 2003 haben fast alle die städtischen Anpflanzungen - ausgesprochen getreu der Verordnung - vertrocknen lassen mit der Folge, dass dieses Jahr (!) mit enormem Aufwand neu angepflanzt wird...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

heute habe ich zu meiner Freude einen guten Teil der bestellten Pflanzen von Werner geliefert bekommen, also brauche ich nur mehr einige Pflanzen zur Ergänzung hier in einem großen Gartencenter einkaufen, worüber ich sehr froh bin, denn sie sind alle in Humus gepflanzt, also typische Glashauspflanzen, die zwar sehr schön aussehen aber nicht viel taugen und mit Werners Pflanzen nicht vergleichbar sind. Jedenfalls steht meiner Rückkehr nach Paros jetzt nichts mehr im Wege.

Was das Wasser betrifft, so dürfte es in Südfrankreich und Griechenland 
sehr ähnliche Bestimmungen geben,- alles ist verboten und keiner hält sich wirklich daran. Die Griechen sehen Strafen  bei größerem Wasserverbrauch berreits in der Verrechnung vor, der Preis pro M³ steigt bei einem erhöhten Verbrauch empfindlich an. Auf einen Rasen habe ich deshalb bislang verzichtet und pflanze dafür Melonen aus. Sie bedecken die großen, verbrannten Flächen, brauchen nicht bewässert zu werden und schmecken außerdem gut. 

Von Moorbeeten verstehe ich leider gar nichts und bin deshalb schon sehr neugierig auf Deine ersten Fotos nach der Bepflanzung.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Marco,

ich habe auch erst gestaunt, als Du das von den Maulwurfshügeln geschrieben hast, aber dann dachte ich mir, dass Du vielleicht in einem ehemaligen Moorgebiet lebst?

Also es gibt mindestens vier Sorten Moorbeete, und wir reden hier ganz allgemein von 'Moorbeet' ohne genauer zu sagen welches wir meinen.

Da wäre zum Ersten das 'Moorbeet' wie es der klassische Staudengärtner kennt (und wenn im Gartencenter 'Moorbeetpflanzen' steht, dann ist dieses damit gemeint): es ist eine Anlage mit saurem Boden vorwiegend für __ Rhododendron und __ Azaleen, bzw. für Heidepflanzen. Der Boden hat einen niedrigen pH-Wert und ist absolut kalkfrei, der Nährstoffgehalt ist dagegen unterschiedlich. Für Rhododendron etc. ist er eher hoch, für Heidepflanzen eher niedrig. Die Bodenfeuchtigkeit ist 'normal', stauende Nässe gibt es in so einer Anlage nirgends. Die Erde von den Maulwurfshügeln könnte hier geeignet sein, ebenso die abgepackte 'Moorbeeterde' die man kaufen kann.

Dann gibt es 'Moorbeete' die versuchen die Lebensgemeinschaft eines Moores nachzubilden:

Typ 1: Das Hochmoor. Dazu muss man im Prinzip einen Teich anlegen und ihn wieder mit ungedüngtem Hochmoortorf füllen (in der Praxis kommen noch versteckte Wasserspeicher rein). Der Boden ist wassergesättigt, bis einige Hügel auf denen er nur feucht ist. Der pH-Wert ist ganz weit im sauren Bereich. Maulwürfe gibt es in diesem Moor nicht, die müssten ja schnorcheln. Typische Pflanzen sind Sphagnummoose, __ Sonnentau, Moosbeeren etc.

Typ 2: Das Flachmoor. Auch hier haben wir einen gefüllten Teich vor uns, aber die Erde hat einen höheren pH-Wert und ist kalkhaltig. Typischerweise ändert sich die Sättigung mit Wasser abhängig von der Jahreszeit. Im Frühling steht das Wasser bis ganz oben, im Sommer trocknen die oberen Schichten aus. Hier wachsen sehr viele verschiedene Pflanzen, es ist so ziemlich der bunteste Lebensraum in einem Wassergarten.

Typ 3: Das Übergangsmoor. In der Natur gibt es eine natürliche Abfolge was mit einem See passiert. Er wird von Pflanzen besiedelt und die füllen ihn nach und nach auf bis er vollkommen verlandet ist und wir ein Flachmoor vor uns haben. Sobald im Flachmoor die Sphagnummoose zu wachsen beginnen, entwickelt es sich weiter zum Hochmoor. Die Übergangsphase zwischen beiden nennt sich Übergangsmoor. Hier haben wir kalkfreie und kalkhaltige Bereiche vor uns. Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand so ein Übergangsmoor im Garten nachgebaut hätte.

So, nachdem jetzt die Begriffe geklärt sind, wüsste ich gerne wovon wir hier sprechen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2005)

hallo!

ohohoh 

nach dem durchlesen tippe ich auf ein flachmoor 

ich als admin kenne mich damit weniger aus und hab meinen grosseltern (landwirte) vertraut.

die kennen stellen in ihrer naeheren umgebung die sie als "moor" bezeichnen. dort wurde frueher auch torf gestochen.

scheinbar sollte ich mich doch mal mir ph-werten befassen   
ich glaube bei diesen themen hab ich in der schule lieber aus dem fenster geschaut. (wie dachte man damals: DAS BRAUCH ICH DOCH NIE WIEDER  8) )

mein einziges schulerlebnis war "mohr und die raben von london"   

also von diesem "moor" sammeln meine grosseltern nun die maulwurfshuegel ein und schenken mir diese als "moor".


ich wollte eigentlich eine __ senke bauen, folie und wasserspeicher + meine erde rein tun. die wasserregulierung sollte nach dem prinzip der kommunizierenden roehren funktionieren. dazu wollte ich einen (gefuellten) schlauch (mit ufermatte ummantelt) vom teich ins "moor" legen.

nun bin ich wieder am gruebeln


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Marco,

16 m² sind ja schon ganz kernig für den Anfang. Da würde ich versuchen, mich noch ein wenig schlau zu lesen, um das Risiko zu minimieren.

- Also Werner führt einige Moorbeetpflanzen im Angebot, hat selbst schon viel experimentiert und ist zu einem funktionierenden Ergebnis gelangt. Da weisst Du, dass Du Qualität bekommst.
- Zum Einlesen sehr gut finde ich die Seite http://www.moorbeet.de mit zahlreichen Informationen.
- Ganz ausgezeichnet ist das Buch ("Das Moorbeet im eigenen Garten") von Erich Maier. Problem: Das Buch ist nicht einfach im Handel zu finden, da der Verlag wohl pleite ist und die ISBN-Nummer neu vergeben wurde. Bei Erich Maier selbst kann man aber wohl noch bestellen (ca. 40 EUR): http://www.erichmaier.de
- Sehr gute Erfahrungen beim Kauf von Karnivoren habe ich gemacht bei http://www.plantarara.de
- Wenn Du bei google "Moorbeet" oder "Karnivoren" eingibst, kommst Du noch auf unzählige weitere Seiten, darunter ganz ausgezeichnete.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2005)

hi!

danke, dann fang ich mal etwas kleiner an 
erstmal muss ich nun rausbekommen welche pflanzen zu meiner erde passen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2005)

Anbei ein par fotografische Eindrücke - nicht nur für Marco.

Ich habe mir im Spätsommer ein "Testbeet" angelegt, um herauszufinden, wie viele Pflanzen ich wohl benötige und ob mein Teichwasser für das Moorbeet geeignet (ausreichend kalkarm) ist. Die Fotos stammen von heute.

Weiter habe ich mir sog. Winterknospen beschafft, die in diesem extrem kalten Winter leider einigen Schaden genommen haben. Dennoch haben es die meisten der winzigen Pflanzen geschafft.

Ich kann nur sagen: Wenn man einmal mit einem Moorbeet beginnt, packt es einen wie ein Fieber. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

